# Memorization



## byu (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm trying to work on ways to improve my memory, and I've been compiling together a list of online memory trainers that I find are extremely useful. If you're interested in better memory skills, I highly recommend using these tools. I've given each one a rating, 1 through 10, just based on my opinion on how I like it.

*EasySurf Letters*
RATING: 10
This one is amazing. It's definitely my favorite. It's very small and simple, there's nothing too complex or graphical about it. Letters are displayed, you type them. If you click "Click to See Letters" multiple times, you can see more letters to start, instead of starting at 1.

*EasySurf Numbers*
RATING: 8
This one is pretty good, although I prefer Memoriad for numbers. Shows you some numbers, asks you to memorize them, let's you continue on to your line.

*Easy Surf Binary*
RATING: 9
This one's pretty good, I like it. But the Memoriad one has a better UI.

*Memory Gym Flashing Numbers*
RATING: 6
Tests your memory of numbers, except you can't continue on to your previous line when you're done, which is what I liked about EasySurf, and the graphics and text is really annoying ("You got 100%. I want a rematch!")

*Short Term Memory Test*
RATING: 4
Basically shows you a few letters on the screen, and it doesn't even let you enter them in to tell you if you're right. Useful in some cases, but not something I would use a lot for practice.

*Memoriad SpeedCards*
RATING: 9
Really great program, shows you 52 cards, and you try to memorize them all. I've never been able to do all 52, I just don't have the patience right now. I might try later.

*Memoriad Numbers*
RATING: 8
Basically has you memorize random digits. Very good program.

*Memoriad Binary Digits*
RATING: 8
Memorizing binary digits can be fun. Memoriad is a good tool for this. For 1 line (30 digits), I got 28 second memo and 10 second recall time.

If any of you know of any other memory tools, let me know.
Oh, and tell me what you think of these tools.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 5, 2009)

The Memory Gym Flashing Numbers' face that wanted a rematch made me lol. Also, I think I'll memorize a deck of cards tomorrow or so. Just to see if I can  

Great list! I'll use EasySurf quite a lot I think


----------



## byu (Jun 5, 2009)

I know. I spent my entire lunch break today on EasySurf.


----------



## tim (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.memo-camp.de/

It's like Cubemania for memory sports. It tracks your progress, can tell you which numbers you forgot the most, you can tell it which image you use for which number (major system).
That's how it looks like. You can choose the route you use for memorization and it shows you the location you're currently at. It also shows you the image associated with the number (in this case the year).
The drawback: It's only in German.


----------



## byu (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm trying to think of memory methods for memorizing cards... it's quite difficult, and I can't think of how to do it. Memorizing a string like 8C 4D 3H is a bit too much to do this 52 times.

EDIT: By just using visual memo, I got a 53.82 memo for a 10C (10 card).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2009)

byu said:


> I'm trying to think of memory methods for memorizing cards... it's quite difficult, and I can't think of how to do it. Memorizing a string like 8C 4D 3H is a bit too much to do this 52 times.
> 
> EDIT: By just using visual memo, I got a 53.82 memo for a 10C (10 card).



I was able to use my normal Roman Rooms with the rank being a letter A to M and the suit being S, H, C, or D to create an image per card. It was a bit slow and not real efficient, but it worked.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 6, 2009)

I should have thought of that. _I bet Mike has done something crazy like that..._But that MemoCamp of yours, Tim, trains my memory and trains my German ^^ Thanks 

[email protected]#$%^&*()[];',./

^
|
|

That's 52 ^^

Edit: Lol, just saw the double-post


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2009)

No way could you forget "F*&K" as a memo


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 6, 2009)

That'll be H7, C5, C4, HJ


----------



## F.P. (Jun 6, 2009)

If you guys want to improve your short term memory I suggest you download this dual-n-back program:

http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net

Dual-n-back improves your short term memory and therefore your g-factor/fluid intelligence.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been investigating different memo methods and have a question: Which one is better? Visual or letters? Which one is better for long term memo and is easier to recall while solving.

Thanks


----------



## byu (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, to answer this question.

For 3x3, I think visual for corners is very useful if you do a symmetric ABBA, where A is edges and B is corners. That way, the memory can be extremely fast. For edges, I think letters will be easier to recall, but if you have a fast execution, then visual edges might be useful.

For 4x4 and bigcubes, visual is definitely not the way to go, because it usually won't stay in your memory for long enough.

For 2x2, visual is definitely useful.


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

I am planning on learning BLD soon and this will really help.


----------

